# What to do with Jaric?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What do you guys think about doing with Jaric? Sign him? Sign and trade him? Let him walk?

The Clippers have the money to re-sign him or to match an offer. The thing is that it could occur that Jaric gets a big offer from some other team. I know Denver is interested in him.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's hope the Lakers give him a big offer, then we let him walk. :angel:


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

don't worry he's already gone, he is too good to be a back-up

good luck with Livingston


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

what we do is keep him, u never know if livingston will get hurt again or not 

and if nuggets max him out, we sign and trade him to get little earl boykins


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i say wait until someone offers him something. if its reasonable, match it. if its not, renounce his rights so that they can use his cap space which is currently counted agasint their cap.

You never know, if he really wants to make sure he goes somewhere else, he just accepts the clippers qualifying offer so that he can become unrestricted next year


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I personally think it would be better for Clippers to get a different backup point guard. I think most people here know I love Jaric.. But Im a little iffy abou his tendancy to get injured and say that Livingstong gets hurt again, and jaric to.. We dont have another Rick Brunson to kind do ok while they are gone. I say someone with a decent backup and not injury prone would be the best solution.. Maybe even an older vet who could be had for less money.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Sign him.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Heat, Cavs, Wiz, Nuggs are all interested in him . . s&t with either team would be better then nothing . . I wonder if Wiz will trade Jarvis Hayes and Juan Dixon for him, or Boykins from Denver, Luke Jackson from Cleveland . . or for just a 2nd round pick this season seeing how we got just one from charlotte. Sign AND Trade Marko or keep him, do not let him walk for nothing


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

marko is extremely valuable in my opinion, he's pretty good defensively, very long and tall for both guard positions. our record with him starting at point (most of the season) was very respectable considering all the other injuries we had. and he's always capable of going for 20 points at any given moment. 

but most importantly, he's a completely different kind of point guard than livingston, which is always important when you need to change the momentum in the middle of a game.

match anything that isn't ridiculous, because guys like earl watson aren't a starter, jaric is.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well the teams that are interest right now in him are Nuggets and Wolves. The startribune stated that a sign and trade with Jaric and the Wolves might interest both teams. http://www.startribune.com/stories/511/5511514.html



> Once the NBA's signing period begins Friday, the Clippers would have seven days to match any offer to Jaric. But a sign-and-trade might satisfy Los Angeles, and the Wolves could enlist a third club to provide a piece, if needed, via a multi-team deal.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

keep Jaric and after we get SAR . . Jaric backs up Cat AND Livingston, SAR will back up Brand and Corey, Zeljko backs up Kaman, 8 man rotation


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dang, i didnt relize jaric's qualifying offer is 4.2 million which right now is counting agasint our cap. Just like the one newspaper said, we might see jaric take that offer for one year and try the market next year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Reported on the radio that Jaric might go to either the Timberwolves or the Nuggets.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

SNT for future picks. Preferably 2007.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

he should take his qualifying offer, we'll need him this season!!! . who's our backup point? Chalmers? Ewing?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric wants to leave!

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...962.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Meanwhile, Marko Jaric's agent said that he planned to meet with the Clippers today and suggested that Jaric, a restricted free agent, might want to sever ties with the Clippers after playing with them for three seasons.
> 
> "They like him, and I know he likes it there," agent Bill Duffy said, "but there seem to be other situations that are a little more conducive to him in terms of his desire to play point guard, which I think he wants to do."


----------



## C-Mag fan (Jun 23, 2005)

Now its obvious...time to sign and trade. Lets not lose him for nothing. Since Minnesota seems to be a suitor, who do you think we can try to get from the Wolves? If he wants to be a point guard, it won't be in Denver, since they are stacked there as many posts have said.

If we did sign and trade Jaric, would we still be ablle to offer Vlad some $? I think that is the direction we need to go, since it looks like SAR is N.J. bound.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

C-Mag fan said:


> Now its obvious...time to sign and trade. Lets not lose him for nothing. Since Minnesota seems to be a suitor, who do you think we can try to get from the Wolves? If he wants to be a point guard, it won't be in Denver, since they are stacked there as many posts have said.
> 
> If we did sign and trade Jaric, would we still be ablle to offer Vlad some $? I think that is the direction we need to go, since it looks like SAR is N.J. bound.



I don't really see anyone that I like that could come out of a sign and trade from the Wolves. But I do want to see a sign and trade if Jaric really wants out. Maybe the Clippers can get McCants, I don't think that will ever happen though. Also concerning Radman I am not sure if he would come here, he is looking for a starting position and big money.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Trying to get a 1st seems like the most logical thing to do, considering we dont have ours.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

cant believe duffy thinks he can get 5 years and 40 million for jaric. With his injuries even 5 years 20 million is not out of the question.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

5 years 40 mil :rofl:
Cavs would be crazy if they offered him that much money.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hold up, the Cavs came to terms with Marshall. I don't think they have the money anymore to offer Jaric anything.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> he should take his qualifying offer, we'll need him this season!!! . who's our backup point? Chalmers? Ewing?


 Rick Brunson. 

2007 will be a hell of class. I want some first rounders in THAT year. BOOO @ 2006.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think Jaric might be getting a deal close to the MLE. So the Clippers can match but it looks like he wants to leave so just trade him away


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

we dont need a pick next year if we dont sign korolev until 06. We should all be stock piling 1st rounders in 07 to get a better chance of getting oden. lol


----------



## loi888 (Dec 28, 2004)

I agree. From the first time I saw Jaric, I knew he was special. He's one of the most underrated defenders in the league. He gets so many deflections in a game. If only he can stay healthy and be more consistent in terms of offense. He did say that he would do whatever it takes to win, even if it means being a two guard (which he prefers to be the point by the way).

I say we keep him.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Keep him.

Livingston/Mobley/Maggette/Brand/Kaman
Jaric/Ross/Wells/Wilcox/Rebraca

Let's rock...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

keep him, all he needs it one healthy year to get in his rhythm. he can be a monster off the bench just like manu ginobeli & bobby jackson used to be.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I would like to keep Jaric even though I said that he should be traded if he wanted to leave, he is very versatile. Hopefully no team gives him a big contract. I would like to see Jaric backing Livingston and Mobley up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Do you guys think that Rebraca would leave if Jaric left? They probably have a good friendship since they are both from Serbia-Montenegro.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know, but I think it'd be great if we kept Jaric, and signed Radman, and Z.

Then we got our own portion of the Serbia and Montenegro team. :clown:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

keep Jaric . . . so far we have 0 depth besides Ross,Ewing, Chalmers, Wilcox . . we need to add something, Zeljko may resign or may not, and we need a better point then ewing and chalmers


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I always said before that the way i saw it, clippers would keep jaric and not simmons, because of the salary issue. But if another team is stupid enough to give jaric a huge contract, let him go. We dont want to be stuck 5 years paying 5-6 million a year to someone who will be playing 60 games a year


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> I always said before that the way i saw it, clippers would keep jaric and not simmons, because of the salary issue. But if another team is stupid enough to give jaric a huge contract, let him go. We dont want to be stuck 5 years paying 5-6 million a year to someone who will be playing 60 games a year


If he could only get his core body mechanics in tact - just look at how he stands, all funky with his hips always out. He just needs to get a good trainer, teach him some core training, learn how to move right - and he could help his already very good game. Plus who knows Yama, he may figure out how to finish a complete year - but i doubt it. I wanted to comment on your web site - good ****!! Keep up the good work. :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I wonder what Jaric said when he spoke with the Clippers today. I will give it a try: 
Jaric: I want to leave
Clippers organization: HAHAH, you are screwed and ours...

:angel:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

seems like Daniels agrees with Washington

Lakers now after Jaric


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> I wonder what Jaric said when he spoke with the Clippers today. I will give it a try:
> Jaric: I want to leave
> Clippers organization: HAHAH, you are screwed and ours...
> 
> :angel:



haha that's true


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> seems like Daniels agrees with Washington
> 
> Lakers now after Jaric



I doubt that the Jaric will go to the Lakers. The Lakers only want to sign someone to a 2 year contract. Jaric like many other NBA players would want a longer contract.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I doubt that the Jaric will go to the Lakers. The Lakers only want to sign someone to a 2 year contract. Jaric like many other NBA players would want a longer contract.



Yeah. Jaric will more than likely go to Minny or Denver would be my guess after all the rumors flying around. Lakers will go after him, but he wont sign. No one likes the 2 year with the 3 year option, so I dont see him being any different.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

One of our sources heard that the Clippers were going to take a run at korver a few days ago, but he just resigned. Clippers definately are exploring their options.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It was mentioned by an author for one writes at bbb.net that the Clippers might be looking at trading Jaric for possibly Cassel. Thoughts on Cassel? He is old but a quality veteran.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i heard that jaric agreed to an offer sheet with cleveland somewhere


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> i heard that jaric agreed to an offer sheet with cleveland somewhere


Really? 
It would be dumb to announce this in advance since it would give the Clippers more time to think about it though the Hawks are dong it with JJ. Hmmm....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hoopsworld is reporting that Sarunas Jasekevicius will sign with the Cavs which would mean there would be no roster spot or money for Jaric.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

hmm sarunas leave 3 time euro champs? i don't think so. Jaric has agreed to terms for the mle from what i know, so maybe they want both


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

I would be glad if Jaric goes to Cleveland , he would be for sure helping Pavlovic to capitalise his potential and offcourt they will become better friends and that would have good impact in our representation games in future.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> It was mentioned by an author for one writes at bbb.net that the Clippers might be looking at trading Jaric for possibly Cassel. Thoughts on Cassel? He is old but a quality veteran.



I'm fine with that as long as Cassel comes with a complementry wheel chair and urine bag.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm fine with that as long as Cassel comes with a complementry wheel chair and urine bag.


Didn't he drop 30-35 on us last year?

Cassell still averaged 14 and 5 in 25 mpg last year and I'm not convinced he was giving it his all considering he was *****ing about his contract and the fact that he averaged close to 20 ppg the year before.

If they want to give us Cassell for Jaric, I'm all for that, especially since Sam is an expiring contract.

Shaun might continue to come off the bench for a while, but that's fine, should alleviate some pressure from him and he's still gona be in there 20-25 mpg.

Cassell/Mobley/Maggette/Brand/Kaman
Livingston/Ross/Wells/Wilcox/Rebraca or Moore

I like our chances of getting in the playoffs A LOT with that rotation, Ross doesn't need to see the floor much, and Wilcox can shift between the 4 and 5.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...002.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Meanwhile, Clipper guard Marko Jaric will meet Friday with the Cavaliers and also has drawn interest from the SuperSonics, Trail Blazers, Denver Nuggets, Miami Heat and Minnesota Timberwolves, his agent said.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Weasel said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...002.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe


The Cavs got Saras, so that meeting will be cancelled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> The Cavs got Saras, so that meeting will be cancelled.



It is rumored that the meeting is not canceled and that the Cavs might be shopping Gooden to free up some money.

http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/12176083.htm



> The Cavaliers, though, still are going ahead with a planned visit Thursday with Los Angeles Clippers restricted free agent Marko Jaric, which hints that general manager Danny Ferry might still have grand plans. It likely will cost significantly more than $3.5 million to get the highly versatile 6-7 Jaric to sign an offer sheet.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Weasel said:


> It is rumored that the meeting is not canceled and that the Cavs might be shopping Gooden to free up some money.
> 
> http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/12176083.htm


When is he gona get to play in Cleveland?

Hughes and Lebron will play 40 mpg, Saras and Snow will be playing the point...

Playing there doesn't make much sense now, just as his agent said today.
*
"Los Angeles Clippers point guard Marko Jaric was scheduled to visit Cleveland either tomorrow or Friday, agent Bill Duffy said. It might not make sense now. It's unlikely the Cavaliers could sign the 6-7, 217-pound Jaric unless they carve out a lot of cap space. ''That kid (Jasikevicius) is a hell of a player,'' Duffy said. ''But Marko is an experienced NBA player. It's more of a certainly. I'm not trying to take away from any other players. (Jasikevicius is) outstanding. But Marko has played three years in the NBA."*


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

at this point, its likely that jaric sees that he most likely isnt going to start anywhere, so he will go sign a deal with a team that will give him the most money so that if he ends up there, or on the clippers if they match, on the bench, that at least hes making 4-6million a year. I doubt starting is so important to him, that he takes like 2 million from a team he can start on, but can only afford that much. 

I really think it has to do with money. Honestly, if starting at PG was so important to jaric, why would he even consider the nuggets so seriously when he would be the 3rd PG on the team. Hed get way more minutes at PG with the clippers than denver. Cleveland was a shot, but if they get the one guy, who also wanted to start, then same deal there...


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> Didn't he drop 30-35 on us last year?
> 
> Cassell still averaged 14 and 5 in 25 mpg last year and I'm not convinced he was giving it his all considering he was *****ing about his contract and the fact that he averaged close to 20 ppg the year before.
> 
> ...


Don't we need somebody to finish off games? Sam is notorious for taking the big shot and making it - he is a fearless offensive player, EXACTLY what the clips need - that would be an outstanding trade for them!! 100% agree with you Arenas!!! I think i mentioned his abilities in a previous post - taking about needing a superstar - you won't need one with him making descisions at the end of a game.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

We can thank Washington and Antonio Daniels that Jaric should be able to be retained cheap.

Daniels' deal is starting at just under the full MLE, why in the world would Marko Jaric, who's on pace to play 42 games next season, get more than $ than him?

Daniels has played an average of 70 games a season his entire career (8 years), and Marko has yet to play 70 games in 1 season...

Put that into perspective...

I'd say their pretty comparable players, but no way a team gives more money to Jaric than what Daniels just got.

I say we get it out of the way, offer him 5 years with the 5th year as a team option and start the deal at what his qualifying offer is for this year, 4.22 million, 4.22, 4.62, 5.08, 5.69, 6.26 (TO), that's giving him the max 10% raises, not counting the option year that is a 4 year, close to 20 million guaranteed deal, for a guy who plays less and less every year, that's a fair deal, if someone else wants to overpay, sign and trade his ***.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I think you guys should sign & trade Marko. With free agency as thin as it is teams will be willing to give something back. The Orlando Magic love Jaric a sign and trade for DeShawn Stevenson would benifit both sides.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep22jul22,1,3419731.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Meanwhile, Marko Jaric's agent indicated that the Clippers were open to putting together a sign-and-trade deal involving the restricted free agent.
> 
> "The Clippers made it clear that they're very interested in re-signing Marko," Bill Duffy said, "but on the other hand they would not stand in his way if there was a great situation that was mutually beneficial to the Clippers and to Marko."
> 
> Jaric has drawn interest from several teams despite sitting out 58 games the last two seasons, most because of foot injuries. He was scheduled to visit Cleveland today to meet with the Cavaliers but his trip was changed to Monday, Duffy said. The agent said Jaric would stop in Denver to meet with the Nuggets.



Looks that the Clippers will either keep Jaric or get someone back in return.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

That's a good thing. Because I don't feel like giving away another Clipper without a price to pay for it.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> I think you guys should sign & trade Marko. With free agency as thin as it is teams will be willing to give something back. The Orlando Magic love Jaric a sign and trade for DeShawn Stevenson would benifit both sides.


 HAHAHAHAHA...oh, wait. You were serious.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> It is believed that Sacramento and the Los Angeles Clippers have emerged as the strongest of at least seven suitors for Wells.
> 
> The 29-year-old Wells is considered the best guard available now that Ray Allen, Michael Redd, Bobby Simmons, Larry Hughes and Cuttino Mobley have agreed in principle to sign new deals.
> 
> "We're obviously still interested in him if he's interested in us," Sacramento executive Geoff Petrie told the Sacramento Bee. "It remains to be seen."


The Commercial Appeal

Think the Grizz and Clips could be thinking about a S&T Jaric-for-Bonzi swap? Are the Clippers still far enough under the cap to take on Bonzi's salary, or would there need to be filler involved as well (since Jaric obviously won't get a deal starting him at $8 million)?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/07/22/sections/sports/pro/article_606563.php 



> The Clippers and Cleveland no doubt have discussed sign-and-trade possibilities. Now that Cleveland has agreed to a four-year deal with Donyell Marshall, forward Drew Gooden is expendable.



Gooden for Jaric? 
Thoughts?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Weasel said:


> http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/07/22/sections/sports/pro/article_606563.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what purpose Gooden would serve, when you have Wilcox in tow already.

Maybe that'll open the doors to some Bonzi-for-Wilcox-or-Kaman talks? :groucho:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No Kaman for you Rawse! :angel:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/07/22/sections/sports/pro/article_606563.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No thoughts on a possible trade of Jaric for Gooden?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Weasel said:


> No thoughts on a possible trade of Jaric for Gooden?


Ya here's one, no thanks.

What's the point when we have Brand and Wilcox? 

Jaric for Cassell?

Yes.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Weasel said:


> No thoughts on a possible trade of Jaric for Gooden?


i'm not in favor of losing Marko period...however it remains to be seen if Gooden would accept being a bench player since he essentially plays EB's spot and will not displace him from the starting rotation...his numbers are close to double-double stats which is awsome if he gets significant pt...i'd rather see the Clippers still try to unload Wilcox & Chalmers in this case...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If they were looking at getting SAR and even offered him a contract, then gooden would be a possibility as long as they only had to give up wilcox. But that doesnt help out the cavs, because they want jaric. If we give up jaric, only way i see it happening for gooden is if we get a 3 way somehow and get gooden, plus a PG from another team


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> Ya here's one, no thanks.
> 
> What's the point when we have Brand and Wilcox?
> 
> ...



The trade would only make sense if some how Wilcox was traded for a quality PG/G. I agree, it would be foolish to have Brand, Wilcox, and Gooden.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Weasel said:


> No thoughts on a possible trade of Jaric for Gooden?



Drew Gooden would be a better backup than Wilcox but is inconsisent at times & just been figured out that he's not starting material & being with 3 or 5 teams in just 3 or 4 years hurts a person mentally.

If that happens, we better trade Wilcox for a good backup point guard.


----------



## Doqtor (Jul 18, 2005)

Mecca said:


> Drew Gooden would be a better backup than Wilcox but is inconsisent at times & just been figured out that he's not starting material & being with 3 or 5 teams in just 3 or 4 years hurts a person mentally.
> 
> If that happens, we better trade Wilcox for a good backup point guard.


What about Wilcox & Jaric for Gooden & Snow?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Kapt Clipper said:


> ...i'd rather see the Clippers still try to unload Wilcox & Chalmers in this case...


ahh.... we can only dream of this one.... the salaries would probably work perfectly, but i can't imagine anyone taking those two for gooden. 

he's not great and is inconsistent, but you can multiply that statement 5x for wilcox and chalmers.

as long as we keep jaric, if anyone will offer a decent big man for those two, snap it up right away.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

no ty, Snow's contract is trash

and yes gooden for jaric is good, then trade Wilcox for a point(Maybe Royal Ivey and Hawks 2007 1st) 

at point, we'll have Ivey/Ewing and SG Ross SF Goods/Ross PF Brand/Goods C Zelly/Mikki off the bench


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It sounds like that in Cleveland there is a lot of take about the Jaric for Gooden deal.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now the Jazz are really interested in Jaric.


http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,600151265,00.html 



> The Jazz have liked him all along but figured they had no chance because of the Clippers' position of power.
> There may, however, be a way to make a Utah-Jaric marriage work. It would require the Jazz to somehow persuade the Clippers into a sign-and-trade deal, a possibility that hasn't been ruled out.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Sign and trade for Heat's Damon Jones


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Now the Clippers will match any offer & not interested in a sign-and-trade to keep Jaric according to the Denver Post.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

sounds like good news to me. now we need to lock up big Z


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mecca said:


> Now the Clippers will match any offer & not interested in a sign-and-trade to keep Jaric according to the Denver Post.



Nice, beacause I didn't like any of those sign & trade ideas that came up. Now that Jaric will be back, we can expect Rebraca to be back as well.


----------



## loi888 (Dec 28, 2004)

I hope so. The two Serbians are back for the Clippers sounds like good news to me. Let's just hope they don't get injured easily. That goes with all of the Clippers not just the two of them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Denver did not make an offer with Jaric, so I guess we can scratch Denver out?

http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_2892353



> Jaric and his agent, Bill Duffy, left Denver in the afternoon for Cleveland to visit with Cavaliers officials. Duffy, who is seeking the mid-level exception of about $5 million, said Denver did not make an offer to his client.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think jaric will end up signing the qualifying offer. Next year he has a chance to be higher on the totem pole for free agents than this year, plus he could be unrestricted.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I rather have him sign with the Cavs since they can only offer 3.5 mil and then match him...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

we need jaric

i cant stand to see what happens if the clips dont match an offer


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I rather have him sign with the Cavs since they can only offer 3.5 mil and then match him...


if this is true weasel, then is resigning Marko a lock since Denver did not extend an offer?...i hope this is the case because Marko can cover at least 3 positions if need be and how many teams have a player like that?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Kapt Clipper said:


> if this is true weasel, then is resigning Marko a lock since Denver did not extend an offer?...i hope this is the case because Marko can cover at least 3 positions if need be and how many teams have a player like that?


yeah, he could pick up the clippers qualifying offer and play for 1 more year, then become unrestricted.

but i really hope he signs with cleveland for 3.5 mil multiyear, then the clippers can match and have our backcourt locked up for the next few years.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Just thought of something. Perhaps its been commented on before, and I have missed it. One may wonder why duffy and jaric dont seem to be too concerned with getting an offer at this point...jaric even going on vacation soon, and duffy saying it may take weeks to get something done. 

Atlanta. 

No doubt they are waiting to see what goes down with the atlanta and johnson deal. Are they going to offer JJ the money? If so, does the suns match? If that happens, look for atlanta to offer jaric ridiculous money. If theyre willing to overpay JJ the max to get a PG, its not ridiculous to think that they might offer jaric something around the amount of 5 years 35-40 million. 

Jaric must be in hog heaven right now. His WORST case scenario is taking the clippers qualifying offer of 4.2 million, and being a hot commodity next year. Best case scenario is atlanta over paying him. Alternatives is getting 5-6 million a year through a sign and trade.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Jaric weighing options

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~29583~2988585,00.html

With his planned vacation to Europe coming up in three days, Clippers guard Marko Jaric does not have a fix yet on where he will be playing this coming season. 
However, Jaric's agent, Bill Duffy, said late Thursday night that he expected something to be decided in the next few weeks.

At least seven teams have expressed interest in Jaric. However, Jaric is a restricted free agent, which means the Clippers can match any offer he receives. Jaric visited Denver on Monday and met with Cleveland on Tuesday and Wednesday. Neither team made an offer.

Although Duffy would not divulge how much Jaric is seeking, it possibly could be more than the mid-level exception which will be about $5 million per year, once the new collective-bargaining agreement is ratified. 

The mid-level exception is all that Denver, Minnesota, Portland and the Lakers have to offer. But Cleveland has the ability to free up more money with a little creativity. Atlanta also would have a bigger stash if their five-year, $70 million offer sheet on guard Joe Johnson is matched by the Phoenix Suns.

Duffy would prefer to do a sign and trade because that would mean Jaric could get a six-year deal and be eligible for annual raises of 10 percent, rather than 8 percent. However, the Clippers reportedly are not interested in a sign and trade and plan to match any offer sheet, up to a certain point.

"They have to be presented with something that's appealing to them," Duffy said. "It's a matter of the Clippers being receptive to an offer made to them."


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2120960


Hot word is now that johnson WILL be going to Atlanta in a sign and trade deal. So, I think that all but locks up Jaric in LA this year for his qualifying offer, unless an undeniably excellent sign and trade opportunity comes up.


----------

